# Expat TV



## Scouse Dave (Nov 12, 2012)

I have seen on here an advert fro expat tv, download for x amount of euros

Has anybody ever downloaded it?
Is it any good?
What chanels do you get for your hard earned cash?

thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have just been told today that you can watch British tv on filmon.com and no cost,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

wow just tried it and it works and in real time


----------



## MrsIsmail (Jun 20, 2012)

I always use myiplayer DOT com... has UK channels as well as USA and other countries.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

hi
I pay (but you have to do it through paypal) 5 sterling per mnth to download a gnu for expat tv

The opened link gives you a uk IP address which mean that you can link up to the live tv and the iplayers and any other sites that require you to have a uk ip address (my kids use some bitesize websites as well).
I was a bit sceptical at first - but it is brilliant!!
Much cheaper than any satellite such as orbit over here - and my Husband still gets to watch match of the day and the live england / european football (it was brilliant during the Euros thsi year!


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MrsIsmail said:


> I always use myiplayer DOT com... has UK channels as well as USA and other countries.


That looks nice, but it's full of ads and says I have to download something?


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Hi
the Expat TV has no ads.
It is just a download and they give you your own login code.
Just when you open your computer you click and it automatically opens the link.

We have had absolutely no problems with it at all.
For a fiver a month we think it is wonderful value

they also do it for american tv as well - becuase it is the same issue with many channels there - if you are outaide the country - it tells you you are outaide the broadcasting area!!


----------



## MrsIsmail (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah there are lots of ads but it's free so kind of expected. Just click on the UK flag and up comes all the main channels.

When a link opens you do have to click on the tiny red/grey 'x' to get rid of the ads but that's it. 
The site has improved immensely over the last few months and if the channel you want isn't working then just use the chat to tell the admins.

Oh yes you can download for it to be objects your desktop but it's not worth it.

I'm not saying it's trouble free but when you're not paying then you can't complain.

Good luck


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello All

Great tips. I have one that I use at www.justin.tv it works well for US channels. I don't know about other countries. Also can you share the link to the expat.com I can't seem to find it. 

Cheers


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

Biffy said:


> Hi
> the Expat TV has no ads.
> It is just a download and they give you your own login code.
> Just when you open your computer you click and it automatically opens the link.
> ...


Biffy, is your internet connection quick enough for livestreaming???


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

hi
yes it is
we watched all of euro2012 live - and the champions league matches
as well as watching the tv programs live and all the iplayers

but my fave so far is being able to watch strctly come dancing!!!!!

called 'myexpatnet' 

it is excellent!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Biffy said:


> hi
> yes it is
> we watched all of euro2012 live - and the champions league matches
> as well as watching the tv programs live and all the iplayers
> ...




My granddaughter loves strictly and dances with them but she does get concerned that they show their knickers too much


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> My granddaughter loves strictly and dances with them but she does get concerned that they show their knickers too much


So that means i wont be missing it at Christmas :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Kelzie (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you so much for asking the Q. I now have TV in English. Cheers


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have just been told today that you can watch British tv on filmon.com and no cost,


Brilliant !!!

I've kept this quiet from my wife for months now look what you lot have done !!!!!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Got this from my site advisor;
Whoa!
Are you sure you want to go there?
myiplayer dot com may be risky to visit.

Why were you redirected to this page?

When we visited this site, we found it exhibited one or more risky behaviors.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have just been told today that you can watch British tv on filmon.com and no cost,


J've been using it for a year know and no problems if you have a good internet connection and close all other apps when running it also you can watch british tv on live anywhere in the world for free the adds are not significant.


----------

